# Expansion draft twist that really helps the Bobcats



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/6605114.htm


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

It isnt a twist It is just next year some teams dont have a lot of players under contract so they will have chances to get some good players. The expansion draft has always been this way so it aint a twist, but they are coming in a good year for them


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Would a Damon Stoudamire be an asset to a young team like the Bobcats? I think that with one year left on his contract he would be a no lose kind of guy to pick up in the expansion draft. If he didn't work out the Bobcats would have a little over 12 million to play with. Stoudamire could do a lot of damage if he was able to play his own game, much like he did in Toronto. He has been unable to produce in Portland and I know for a fact that they are not going to protect them during the expansion draft next Summer.

Just a thought!


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Would a Damon Stoudamire be an asset to a young team like the Bobcats? I think that with one year left on his contract he would be a no lose kind of guy to pick up in the expansion draft. If he didn't work out the Bobcats would have a little over 12 million to play with. Stoudamire could do a lot of damage if he was able to play his own game, much like he did in Toronto. He has been unable to produce in Portland and I know for a fact that they are not going to protect them during the expansion draft next Summer.
> 
> Just a thought!



Not exactly the type of guy who I wan't on an expansion team tutoring a guy along the lines of Pavel Podkolzine. PLEASE KEEP DAMON STOUDAMIRE AWAY FROM CHARLOTTE. Knowing we have a good ownership in place that wants a good, new image of basketball in Charlotte, Damon will never be in a Bobcats uniform.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte-Bobcats-04</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly the type of guy who I wan't on an expansion team tutoring a guy along the lines of Pavel Podkolzine. PLEASE KEEP DAMON STOUDAMIRE AWAY FROM CHARLOTTE. Knowing we have a good ownership in place that wants a good, new image of basketball in Charlotte, Damon will never be in a Bobcats uniform.


Lets hope Damon never gets into a Bobcats uniform:no: :no: :no:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Would a Damon Stoudamire be an asset to a young team like the Bobcats? I think that with one year left on his contract he would be a no lose kind of guy to pick up in the expansion draft. If he didn't work out the Bobcats would have a little over 12 million to play with. Stoudamire could do a lot of damage if he was able to play his own game, much like he did in Toronto. He has been unable to produce in Portland and I know for a fact that they are not going to protect them during the expansion draft next Summer.
> 
> Just a thought!


I think the Bobcats only have 33 million in team cap to work with, so spending 12 million on Damon won't be a good idea for them.

-Petey


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

The reason I said it was a twist was because nobody had talked or knew about that being the rule.

Damon will only play in Charlotte when the Blazers visit. No thanks.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

So this means the Kings will more than likely leave Doug Christie unprotected.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

He would be a nice player for an expansion team but, I bet they leave Peeler unprotected. didn't they sign him to a 2 year deal?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cantgetright</b>!
> He would be a nice player for an expansion team but, I bet they leave Peeler unprotected. didn't they sign him to a 2 year deal?


But Christie has a rather large contract


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah he does & million but, I don't think it's big enough to scare someone off from taking him.... remember the Bobcats can draft him and then trade him for future picks if they can broker a deal with another team.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

You know what is pretty cool about this whole process...The Bobcats are allowed to do everything every other team can't. They can broker deals for players before they have them, trade draft picks for compensation, and remain under the league minimum. It's neat when you think about it.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Can someone explain how this article changes what we thought before?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie Jones returns to Charlotte!:yes:


----------

